# my kids and their mantids



## Engraver30 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am having alot of fun teaching my kids about nature. They love bugs and all other wildlife. Here are a couple pics of them with our first Chinese Mantid.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

Ha! What was your child in the first picture eating? I'd be careful letting them climb on your face. They will strike at the eye. I know from painful experience :x .


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah messy faces lol


----------



## Engraver30 (Jun 21, 2007)

The mantid just finished eating and to date he has never struck or tired to bite any of us. My son thought he was a butterfly and tried to pollonate our flowers eairlier today and it stained his face. :lol:


----------



## mantis55 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah looks god ,look this





Stephan


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

> The mantid just finished eating and to date he has never struck or tired to bite any of us. My son thought he was a butterfly and tried to pollonate our flowers eairlier today and it stained his face. :lol:


Still, I wouldn't do it. Mine cost me hundreds of dollars in eye surgery.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 21, 2007)

> > The mantid just finished eating and to date he has never struck or tired to bite any of us. My son thought he was a butterfly and tried to pollonate our flowers eairlier today and it stained his face. :lol:
> 
> 
> Still, I wouldn't do it. Mine cost me hundreds of dollars in eye surgery.


realy you needed surgery?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm too scared that the kids would squish the mantis.


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

> > > The mantid just finished eating and to date he has never struck or tired to bite any of us. My son thought he was a butterfly and tried to pollonate our flowers eairlier today and it stained his face. :lol:
> >
> >
> > Still, I wouldn't do it. Mine cost me hundreds of dollars in eye surgery.
> ...


Yes. It hurt like @#*[email protected]


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 21, 2007)

Asa, it could be because your eye looks like juicy insects :lol:


----------



## Mettler (Jun 21, 2007)

haha awesome, I remember playing with bugs when I was a little one too!


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

> Asa, it could be because your eye looks like juicy insects :lol:


All eyes look like juicy insects :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol no just your lol

jk


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 21, 2007)

You guys are hilarious. I'll say that it looks like a fish.


----------



## Engraver30 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ogiga said "I'm too scared that the kids would squish the mantis."

You don't know my kids, they are the biggest nature freaks in the world. You give them a forest and they will find any bug you can immagine. In fact my son just brought me home a L1 or L2 Chinese Mantid(I think) that he caught today over his friends house. My wife and I taught them to be respectful of nautre and not to hurt animals or bugs.

Besides, I am always within a few feet of them when they are handling the mantids and we only have one out at a time.

Gut thanks for your concern.

Tony


----------



## Asa (Jun 21, 2007)

> Lol no just your loljk


Admit, you've tried to lick your eye before; just to see what it tastes like...

That was so wrong


----------

